# No more religion, no more politics...



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

The title is my LJ resolution for 2014. As many of you know I have posted a few religious/political threads. I declare that there will be no more, at least from me. 2014 for me on LJ's is going to be about woodworking and nothing but woodworking. I could have made this a private resolution but in my mind those are the easiest to break. If a resolution is made public and broken then you have a whole different story. I'm not good at public humiliation, shuning, shaming, stoning, etc. If you think I have broken my resolution call me out. Any little bit of help is appreciated. May you all have a great 2014 and good woodworking to all of you.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I dunno … I only made one resolution this year and that was to not make any resolutions. Guess I already broke my resolution!


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

Good for you. An admirable resolution.

Now if we could only stop the sawstop debates.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

I think this is a wonderful New Years resolution. Let us focus on what brings us together not on what drives us apart.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Nicky, never happen. 
Ribs, I agree.


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

Maybe this will help. (Getting up on my soap box)

It's all about integrity. The decisions (posts you make) are what defines you.
When you bring up Religion and or Politics you are breaking the rules of the site, regardless of whether or not you get disciplined for it. So remember, ignoring the rules of the site defines the type person you are, and that usually transfers over to all sectors of your life. Next thing you know you will be lying to the IRS…

For what it's worth, 
I really don't care what you talk about. I'm grown up enough to turn the page if I don't like it.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

The non-conformer conforms?

I give it 'til April.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

LOL

The first of April?


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Good for you!!!!


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

He quotes *"I have posted a few religious/political threads"*
Are you kidding us???? 
How about maybe close to a hundred!
Beside Dan'um, you are the 2nd rabble rouser of this website.
I'll take bets he shows up with an Alias and becomes the new DKV in drag.

I'm not buying it and I'm sure few others are.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow!

Suggestion: Shut up and see how it goes. THAT very act may actually lower the discussions on religion and politics by +90%. What a great experiment. Great idea!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

This post is an example of what can happen if you leave yourself logged in to LJs when your pet is alone in the house.

Last week, my cat ordered 50 pounds of catnip from Amazon - and I don't have the 1-click option turned on.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't do resolutions. I feel like I am just lying to myself.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Honest question.

Why?


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

How about Chinese products vs usa made? is that subject considered political?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Mike, I can always count on you to post on my thread.
Tony, why not?
distrbd, probably.
renners, all of 2014 unless something changes.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

That's a bummer. Sometimes looked forward to reading your forums as they often stir the pot. A nice diversion from forums on what table saw blade to use for cutting plywood.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

It's going to get very boring around here if everyone just starts conforming to the rules.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

This should be a lot of fun to watch. Waiting for the bubble to burst.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Good for you! Not only for the resolution, but for making it public. You have plenty of woodworking knowledge and talent to share so the reduced content breadth should not be an issue.

I will continue to look forward to your posts.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*



?

Click to expand...

?



?

Click to expand...

?



?

Click to expand...

???*

Did I read that correctly?
Did someone steal his avatar? 
Was someone twisting his arm as he typed this?

Just kidding, good luck on your resolution

Go Spartans!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I'll echo the comments from kdc and JustJoe. Your off-topic posts struck me as poiniant but respectfull, with tact that many others lack. Good luck on your resolution.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good one DKV .A few months ago, having never looked at your project page, I was really surprized when I saw you post something about woodworking,up until that point I didn't think you did woodworking. I've always felt since the coffee lounge was back that what ever folks talked about there was a fun thing for a lot of folks ,but woodworking is what LJs is all about.
My new years resolution is to come up with a worth while resolution for 2015


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

This is one NYR that needs to be broken asap. Political & religious debates on here a generally respectful with well constructed arguements and can often ramble into the hilarious. 
If God, Allah, Buddah etc didn't want us to
debate they wouldn't have given us ipads and internet forums.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

murch, I might add… unintentionally hilarious in a Fox News kind of way, bless 'em.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

ah, aren't resolutions what your car engine does?


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Howie,
Thats correct and there are thousands per minute.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Jimc, jimc, jimc…oh ye of little faith.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

DKV,
Controversy is in your DNA. You can't help yourself.

Happy New Year.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I made a similar decision a year ago and have enjoyed the sight a lot more since then. I think you will too.

I avoid the Coffee lounge and that helps me stick to my commitment. Just too tempting to jump into the fray when I go there, as I really do like to debate.

I personally don't mind people sharing their religious views, as long as they're not attacking or condescending to those of others.

Good luck with your resolution.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

To be honest I'm not the greatest person in the world at living up to New Years resolutions. DKV, I wish you and everybody else the best of luck at it. I certainly don't have anything against resolutions.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

This is almost as tough as quitting smoking.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

This is almost as tough as quitting smoking.

Have you found that your are eating more?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Not yet but when I walk by someone talking off topic I love the smell…


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Eating more?
You might be constipated for a while too.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

renners, constipation? I don't give a crap.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

He has been a contributor to Fine Woodworking, Woodworker's Journal, American Woodworker, Scroll Saw Woodworking, Popular Woodworking Books, and Popular Woodworking Magazine, where he also served as project illustrator for five years.

Between my resolution sacrifice and this guy classin' the joint up we should prepare for a deluge of new signups. I've already heard rumors on the internet about this place going big…real big.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Don't keep us in suspense Deek, who is the mysterious woodworker you speak of?


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

It has to be his alter-ego Keed or VKD


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Or KVD


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Is it *John Hutchinson*?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Oldnovice wins the prize.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*What do I win?*

A free sign on to the Lumberjocks site!


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Not to seem negative, but most of my threads have something to do with woodworking or wood shop related and the response I typically get is usually near non existent. Almost makes a person feel as though he is talking to a wall. Meanwhile others posting about HF, non woodworking subjects, sawstop to name a few seem to get a ton of response. I actually posted about picking up welding for fun and the thread response has been strong. The pattern I see makes me wonder. But in any case, hopefully you find success in your woodworking threads.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Jerry, you are not being negative and I am being positive!

John Hutchinson is a well known woodworker, author, and has written in a number of magazines. Some people, myself included, feel he is a good addition to this site.

If you think this was a wasted forum, you should have seen some of the political ones before they were "banned" as some of those were long, circular, virulent, and rather distasteful in many respects.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Jerry my friend, I try to post a little of everything. Post 36 was my way of welcoming John to the site. He seems very knowledgable and a talented woodworker. Besides, who woulda ever thought about that WD40 stuff?


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah DKV, I have never had a problem with any of your post. You seem to be a good person from what I can see through this internet interface. We are a Christian family so we don't have anything against a person wanting to discuss whatever is on their mind. I was just pointing out that many of my own attempts at discussing wood working related issues/subjects that are important to us on this wood working site seems to mostly go overlooked. Sometimes it sort of reminds me of my sister trying to be funny, when hanging out as children, if she felt she might have been ignored, she would say out loud, 'Hello wall!!!' as if to be talking to a wall. I guess I feel many of my wood working topics I begin as threads sort of feel that way, sort of like I am talking with a wall of cyberspace.

You seem to have a fun personality and so I think your attempts at discussing woodworking related subjects should be fairly successful. I look forward to those threads and many more.

By the way DKV, feel free to visit my shop build thread, we are excitedly pushing towards finishing our new 40 by 80 shop and I am as excited as ever.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Domini Domini Domini . ewwww .


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

You want controversy: Fords are better than Chevys

SIDE NOTE: This statement was not evalutated for accuracy. Too, it it know the person posting this may be an agitator. He, in fact, was raised in a Chevy family]


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Nakashima's work is crap ,......and that Maloof guy ,yeah , his work is crap too .


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Kelly,
You need english and spelling education.

moment,
You need an asylum.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

My work here is done


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

jim ,
You need an enema .


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

moment
you would probably enjoy giving it.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

good one . LMAO !


----------

